
I’m 32 and spent $200k on biohacking - msh
https://hackernoon.com/im-32-and-spent-200k-on-biohacking-became-calmer-thinner-extroverted-healthier-happier-2a2e846ae113
======
sundarurfriend
I'm always interested in such biohacking self-experimentation type
experiences, especially because reading about such extreme efforts towards
health makes my mind adjust its anchor of 'average health-related effort' to a
higher position.

This is definitely an information rich article, with lots of useful links to
pursue as well. I wish he'd written a little about his transition into this
lifestyle, or some recommendation of the order in which to integrate these
various elements into one's life - but I suppose better to experiment around
with that and see what fits ourselves and our contexts best anyway.

(I do wish Medium had a less sucky, more readable layout; it only seems to be
getting worse every time I visit the platform. Does anyone know a
Stylish/Stylus style for Medium that just removes the sidebar and bottombar
crap and optimizes it for readability? )

